# Third squirrel of the season



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Went out for a pigeon and came back with a male squirrel . Took it with 40. Lead and my rockslinger from about 40 feet .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting! Better leave a few for the rest of us ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Do not over harvest a area...be sure to leave some so they will populate and you will always have squirrels in the pot~AKAOldmiser


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice shot! What is the dimensions of those bands?


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

I use 10x1 inch tbg , 50 inch draw


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Great shot ! now give them some time to breed and get some pigeon !


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Nice looking tree rat and a good shot.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

that's quite a power shot with the bands and draw you use...will nail 'em alright

Chuck


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

I try to leave only the huge males and all females , because I want the big ones to pass on there huge genes .


----------



## Mahaney (Sep 9, 2014)

Nice!

J


----------



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

Huge genes lol


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

blackburn said:


> Huge genes lol


lol its funny but true , If I kill off all the scronny ones in the area then odds are the huge ones are gonna pass on there genes , then next years batch will be huge .


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

This is a question for the forum genius , CHARLES !!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

dankungmaster said:


> This is a question for the forum genius , CHARLES !!!


Certainly genetic selection for large (or small) animals can be effective over several generations. Often it has to do with degree of aggression when going for food ... better at getting food yields better nutrition yields better growth. I am not sure of the time frame for such genetic selection in squirrels.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Shot !


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Charles said:


> dankungmaster said:
> 
> 
> > This is a question for the forum genius , CHARLES !!!
> ...


I'm not going that deep into it , I'm just asking if you if I let the larger ones only pass on there genes will the next generation be bigger . For em ample if all the small ones are 9 inches long and the two I let live are 12 inches long , won't there baby's be bigger than 9 inches . This is just an example but I count the same meaning for whole skeleton size .


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

So that's the secret to almost 3lb squirrels lol


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

youcanthide said:


> So that's the secret to almost 3lb squirrels lol


I've been doing it about 4 years , it seems to be working .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

dankungmaster said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > dankungmaster said:
> ...


Yep ... that's the general idea. But how fast that drift will occur is the only question. In one generation you might not notice that much ... I am just not sure.

There is, however, the problem of genetic regression toward the mean:

https://www.uic.edu/classes/bms/bms655/lesson11.html

Briefly, the offspring of a parent who is of extreme size will tend to be smaller than the parent. So you will generally not get a huge increase in size in one generation.

Cheers .... Charles


----------

